# My biggest lady



## Fran (Oct 24, 2010)

This one is the queen of them all I have ever owned.
Body lenght 5"+, last molt 10.4", so she should be around the 11" mark 

She NEVER refuses food, so since May shes only been fed once every 3 weeks/month.

Never leaves her burrow, so this is the only pic she allowed me to tak in the last 8 months!!


----------



## dannyboypede (Oct 24, 2010)

whoa!! i wish my ts were that big!


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 24, 2010)

BEEEEAST!!!:worship:

PIG-


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 24, 2010)

Hugegantic spider, Fran.


I'm telling you, it's that PA water!


----------



## 8by8 (Oct 24, 2010)

That's massive. How wide is the carapace?


----------



## Fran (Oct 24, 2010)

8by8 said:


> That's massive. How wide is the carapace?


In the last molt , it was 1.7" wide


----------



## Hamburglar (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, that girl reeks with awesomeness.  Very cool spider...  She would be the gem of any collection.


----------



## Terry D (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Fran, Awesome girl!! That's the one you're sending me...right? 

Terry


----------



## 8by8 (Oct 24, 2010)

1.7" doesn't sound like much, but looking at my hand, that's pretty darn wide. Nice specimen.


----------



## khil (Oct 24, 2010)

fran, lol whoa that thing has a HUGE thorax!
what does it eat?


----------



## Fran (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, put 1.7 inches on a ruller, and thats some serious carpace!
She could be near 2" now, after the molt.

She feeds on adult female B discoidalis,mainly. 
I use bee pollen for the feeders, as wel as high protein roach food.


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 24, 2010)

Fran said:


> She feeds on adult female B discoidalis,mainly.
> I use bee pollen for the feeders, as wel as high protein roach food.


Fran,

And what of the HGH supplements? 

Does she beep when she backs up?


----------



## belljar77 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow. Just...wow.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Oct 24, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> Does she beep when she backs up?


  That's too funny. 


She is HUGE, Fran!


----------



## Fran (Oct 24, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> Fran,
> 
> 
> Does she beep when she backs up?



hahaha
I was a bit corncern for the size...so I only feed her once every 3 weeks or a month. She will always eat, no matter what 

When she molted out, she was still fat 

Her fangs in her previous molt:


----------



## robc (Oct 24, 2010)

Is that the T we were talking about today? She is massively huge!!! I hope she's the one getting the new den!! LOL


----------



## Fran (Oct 24, 2010)

robc said:


> Is that the T we were talking about today? She is massively huge!!! I hope she's the one getting the new den!! LOL


 haha yeah! she would be, and she would love it too ...


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 24, 2010)

Fran said:


> hahaha
> I was a bit corncern for the size...so I only feed her once every 3 weeks or a month. She will always eat, no matter what
> 
> When she molted out, she was still fat


It's good to be "The Queen" so I see no problem with her changing clothes and hanging on to those lovely curves 

Can't call her "fat" really being politically correct but we can't even say "she's just big boned" .. Husky maybe? 

She's a beauty and one day once my kids are gone to college and I get to use their rooms for more T's I'll have a few of these I hope.. I'm hoping momma, in her "empty nest" phase, won't notice me cleaning out their rooms too quick and moving in the goliaths


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Oct 24, 2010)

Your T is a powerlifter too? :?


----------



## Fran (Oct 24, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> It's good to be "The Queen" so I see no problem with her changing clothes and hanging on to those lovely curves
> 
> Can't call her "fat" really being politically correct but we can't even say "she's just big boned" .. Husky maybe?
> 
> She's a beauty and one day once my kids are gone to college and I get to use their rooms for more T's I'll have a few of these I hope.. I'm hoping momma, in her "empty nest" phase, won't notice me cleaning out their rooms too quick and moving in the goliaths


Haha 

Im EXTREMELY sensitive to Theraphosa hairs...And they are my genus 

Would never get rid of them, no matter the constant discomfort and itch


----------



## khil (Oct 24, 2010)

Fran said:


> Well, put 1.7 inches on a ruller, and thats some serious carpace!
> She could be near 2" now, after the molt.
> 
> She feeds on adult female B discoidalis,mainly.
> I use bee pollen for the feeders, as wel as high protein roach food.


-where do you get bee pollen! do u raise ur own bees too?
-cool tarantula fangs 
-how big is her cage


----------



## Fran (Oct 24, 2010)

I buy it  Moose9 here, has it 
The cage is a 40G breeder


----------



## khil (Oct 25, 2010)

wow, thats freaking huge for a tarantula.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome Fran!  Have you bred her?


----------



## Fran (Oct 25, 2010)

Scorpionking20 said:


> Awesome Fran!  Have you bred her?


Yeah! and she molted out on me on May!
But this time she wont do that to me 
(She is not bred yet)


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Oct 25, 2010)

She's also a burgandy/spinipes?


----------



## micheldied (Oct 25, 2010)

Put her on "The Biggest Loser!"
She's just HUGE!


----------



## brian abrams (Oct 30, 2010)

*HUGE Blondi*

Wow!!  How old is she, and why do you only feed her every 3 weeks.  Would she be even larger if fed more often?


----------



## Fran (Oct 30, 2010)

brian abrams said:


> Wow!!  How old is she, and why do you only feed her every 3 weeks.  Would she be even larger if fed more often?


She never refuses food and you can tell by the size of that abdomen , you need to be carefull when they get that fat because of the preassure it makes in the organs.  


Check THIS one out...It might be a little bigger!!
This is just a regular standing picture, not stretched out at all. Oo

I have measured her trying to climb the walls and is reaching 11" DLS!


----------



## bobusboy (Oct 30, 2010)

Just showed my girlfriend, she asks "why do you like these things" in a very distressed voice.


all I can think of to tell her is they're cool.....and they're pretty, but no where near as pretty as she is ^_^


----------



## whitewolf (Oct 31, 2010)

Ohh Fran she looks sick you better send her to me for further umm research yeah that's what well call it. J/K No she looks good man. Now put her work and make some babies.


----------



## smallara98 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow . That last pic is like life size


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0 (Oct 31, 2010)

If you bred her at that size, don't you think she'd pop? I mean dang, you need to get a "Wide Load" sticker and put it on that butt!!! Absolutely REDONCULOUS!!!


----------



## pato_chacoana (Oct 31, 2010)

She's beautiful Fran!! a big one indeed! :razz:


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 1, 2010)

I could imagine a larger female having a really good sized egg sac. More room in the backseat.


----------



## Fran (Nov 1, 2010)

Im rehousing this one in a couple of days....40G breeder 
Is ENORMOUS!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm getting itchy just looking at her   She's a beauty though!


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Nov 4, 2010)

I took one look at that picture and "Baby got Back" started playing in my head. That is one BIG arachnid!


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 4, 2010)

now thats a beast....i'm jealous.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 5, 2010)

Holy Lord, dude! Her majesty is the gnarliest tarantula I have ever seen EVER!!!!! Just WOW!


----------



## LV-426 (Nov 5, 2010)

the first thing that popped in my head when i saw the pic was "Jesus H. Christ" (in Sgt. Hartmans voice from Full Metal Jacket")  :barf:


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 6, 2010)

One of my TB girls getting established in new vivarium (in progress)...to breed in the near future hopefully ;-)













Pato-


----------



## micheldied (Nov 6, 2010)

All these pics make me wanna get a theraphosa...


----------



## Robertb (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats a truly epic spider Fran. Any updates coming soon? I want to see her in  her new enclosure


----------



## Merfolk (Feb 13, 2011)

I wonder how much that legged grapefruit weights!!


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2011)

Merfolk said:


> I wonder how much that legged grapefruit weights!!


I was scared at some point because she got way fatter than that. Now she is about to lay, webbing all over the burrow, so her abdomen is ridiculously big...But she seems to be  doing great!
I stopped feeding her about over 1 month ago.


----------



## Robertb (Feb 13, 2011)

Did you seriously just say she got bigger then the pictures you have already presented  man thats crazy. Well I think the monthly diet approach was a smart one, I would just keep her hydrated and maybe leave a few copies of " sweating to the oldies" outsider her den. How old is she btw?


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2011)

Robertb said:


> Did you seriously just say she got bigger then the pictures you have already presented  man thats crazy. Well I think the monthly diet approach was a smart one, I would just keep her hydrated and maybe leave a few copies of " sweating to the oldies" outsider her den. How old is she btw?


5 years aprox.


----------



## Mez (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow. Maybe one day i'll get myself a stirmi/burgandy. Is this a CB or LTC? It looks so healthy. Congrats, Fran.


----------



## losct2381 (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow she's amazing she looks huge I live to see my t's that size. I live my female. Don't know it looks bliss I can't tell who's is bigger but she a big girl. 
God bless that butt. Is she cb or wc.


----------



## phily1579 (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow.. shes awsome!!!


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Shes CB


----------



## treeweta (Feb 14, 2011)

thats quite a beast, the scale photo suggests a carapace length of 47mm, thats freaking huge, most 'big' 5 year old blondis seem to be more around 36-38 mm, in my experience anyway...


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, shes quite a  big female  

She molted on late May last year and the molt meassured 10.4 inches Oo.(DLS)
She is gotta be very close to 11".

I have another girl at the very same size,waiting for her to lay as well.

I mated 5 of them on early November, and they are all extremely fat, about to lay any moment!

PS: 10.2 inches, I believe.


----------



## NatalieMK (Feb 14, 2011)

wouldnt wanna get her mad.. she is the great tarantaHULK!


----------



## baconmushroom (Feb 14, 2011)

*oh my lord.*

I LOVE BIG BUTTS AND I CANNOT LIE! congrats!:worship:


----------



## Anthony (Feb 14, 2011)

Best of luck, hope you get a healthy sack.


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 14, 2011)

That is why they are called "Goliath". I love Theraphosa, beautiful animal mate.


----------



## robc (Feb 14, 2011)

I believe you will get a sac Fran, the dedication and campasion you have for your animals is amazing! :clap:


----------



## Suidakkra (Feb 14, 2011)

Amazing T.b. , Fran! She is definitely a big girl. Wow.


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 14, 2011)

That is gigantic never seen one with an adomen that size!

I had a huge Goliath a couple of years ago it was 10.5-11'' when it passed away.

Never was it's back that well fed though... wow, and I don't think it's carapace was that thick!


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks everybody 

I believe "MaximusMeridius" had a larger speciment, which passed away.


----------



## sloppy (Feb 15, 2011)

Those fangs...I mean - just look at those fangs!  Wow, what a beauty (and a monster)!  What a lovely tarantula.


----------



## salsalover (Feb 24, 2011)

speaking of big T blondis i wonder what happened to rob


----------



## webbedone (Feb 24, 2011)

He just posted a page ago


----------



## salsalover (Feb 24, 2011)

dialogue: "OH...MY GOD..LOOK..AT HER BUTT!"


sir mix alot: i like big butts and i cannot lie!! you other bruthers can't deny when a tarantula walks in with a....um..huge thorax and puts it in yo face you get sprung!!!


----------



## jt39565 (Feb 24, 2011)

That amazes me everytime I see it. My Aphonepelma could ride on her carapace comfortably, the fangs alone are larger than my G. pulchra ! Simply amazing !


----------



## salsalover (Feb 25, 2011)

is she still alive fran? :O if so how big is she now?


----------



## TomM (Feb 25, 2011)

All I know is that I would *NOT* want to be the MM paired up with her, one look at those fangs alone is enough to make the Ron Jeremy of MM's turn around, go back to his enclosure, and just cry for a little bit.

Off topic question: Are you going to the Reptile Show in Hamburg tomorrow, Fran?


----------



## Fran (Feb 25, 2011)

TomM said:


> All I know is that I would *NOT* want to be the MM paired up with her, one look at those fangs alone is enough to make the Ron Jeremy of MM's turn around, go back to his enclosure, and just cry for a little bit.
> 
> Off topic question: Are you going to the Reptile Show in Hamburg tomorrow, Fran?


I cant go man, my wife has to attend to a memorial of her family.


----------



## TomM (Feb 25, 2011)

Fran said:


> I cant go man, my wife has to attend to a memorial of her family.


Sorry to hear.  If you need anything from the show just give me a holler.


----------



## salsalover (Feb 25, 2011)

*bows to fran* my condolences


----------



## ijmccollum (Feb 25, 2011)

Ictinike said:


> Does she beep when she backs up?


That's priceless!:clap:

Gotta say, WW, and I am impressed.  ...and yes, a little jealous.


----------



## Suidakkra (Feb 25, 2011)

Fran said:


> I cant go man, my wife has to attend to a memorial of her family.


Sorry to read that, Fran. Best wishes to the family.


----------

